# Can't post in the Politics and current affairs forum



## User16625 (18 Aug 2018)

and yes I do have it opted in on the account preferences. Has it been disabled for everyone?


----------



## The Jogger (18 Aug 2018)

It's News and Current affairs


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2018)

P&CA has been 'locked' since last December


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> and yes I do have it opted in on the account preferences. Has it been disabled for everyone?


Hi!
You need to post in News and Current Affairs.
The politics forum is now closed.


----------

